# New Mice



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

These are my three mice that I am starting out with.

Moose my buck. At first I thought he was a broken black but now I think he may be a poorly marked Dutch.


















Mia Black tan doe









Escapade broken black doe I don't know that you can really see it but she has a fair number of long hairs.









I am almost positive both does are now bred Escapade really looks like it when she stands up. I think they should have them June 12th.


----------



## Le Necrophagist (May 27, 2009)

beautiful mice.


----------

